# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Assistive Technology & Accessibility >  Setup mousetweaks and onboard for GDM under Ubuntu 7.10 and 8.04

## frafu

Hello, 

I have prepared a wikipage about how to configure Ubuntu 7.10 so that you can start and use onboard and/or mousetweaks during the login session (GDM). The following link will transfer you to that page: 
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ac...usetweaksAtGDM


A few weeks ago, the author of onboard opened a thread with explanations about how to make  onboard automatically start during the login session. You can find it here: 
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=561565

Have a nice day. 

Francesco

----------

